# Sony or LG 3D Tv's



## DTimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Has any one had good or bad experiences with 46 to 55 inch Sony or LG 3D TV's?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a 52" Sony LED/LCD display. It doesn't have 3D so I can't help you there but I am very happy with the set. :T


----------

